# Moving Reef Balls With Air Bags



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering if it is ok for me to use my air bags to move some reef balls and pyramids that have been dumped outside of the LARS area? Sounds like an easy way to get some private numbers.:whistling:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes do it. nobody owns that spot.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it is not illegal, so it must be OK right? Isn't that the BS logic going on in the other thread?

You want to sell me the new numbers after you move them?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

no one owns the spot but I wonder who owns the property below it?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

how is it easy- first need to get a permit, then use the bags to raise then and move them. why ???????????????????????


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I just hook them and drag them a few miles away.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea that's all you really need to do is hook to them depending on how heavy they are. I wonder how heavy the county balls that were put down are? Nobody owns them since they were put in the water.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not deploying them so I would not figure I would need a permit. Just towing trash that the county dumped outside of the LARS area.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sometimes organizations like cca and uwf sink stuff as well. All fair game once it leaves the barge.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Come on, lets stop thinking small. What about the avocet, or oriskany? Lets drag one of those babies into about 600. After all, they don't belong to anyone. And in 600-800 foot they would serve dual purpose; good deep drop spots and good trolling spots.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

New business plan. Hire a reef boat with a crane. Go hook up to a half dozen or so smaller, easy to move spots in a day and move them half a mile each, then sell the numbers to each spot to as many people as we can for $100 each. Lets figure 6 spots in a day x $100 x 50 people. Will the math work? Do we come out in profit? If my calculator is right, that is $30,000 dollars before expenses. I think this is a winning plan for everyone except the fish.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

People pay money for those so it should be considered theft of property.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> People pay money for those so it should be considered theft of property.


Oh no sir. It has been firmly established that once it's in the water no one owns the reef. Not even if they paid for it.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you sure about that? I read in another thread that once you dropped it off the boat it become public property. I'm going to go ahead with my move and sell reef business and see what happens.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to start with the smaller public reefs though. Just to be fair.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Snapperslapper,
Can we perhaps partner together in this reef moving endeavor?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Heck yeah, I say we start with the closest in public spots off of Pensacola. How much you reckon we can charter a work boat with a crane? My buddy that used to dump mine just sold his 50' steel work boat with crane for cheap, so I don't have the hook up anymore. We will also need to get a diver in too. Are you certified? I'm not, but I've been thinking about it. This might be the motivation I need.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

We are in luck for a diver! I am certified. My brother towed some reefs he built back in the 80's using lift bags and his boat. So if we start with the smaller spots we won't need the crane for awhile. Selling the spots we move would allow us some money to build our business and move up to the bigger stuff.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a great idea. I've been looking for a way to turn my boat into a business expense without having to purchase the commercial or charter permits to run it commercially. This will kill two birds with one stone.

In a year or two, once we get this operation up, running, and have moved a bunch of stuff; I think I will go anchor up a couple hundreds yards from one of the "old reefs" on the opening day of snapper season and video tape it. I will be sure to upload it to youtube and post it on the forum.

Actually, that would be three birds with one shot. This just keeps getting better.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Heck yeah, this will be fun. Here is the business plan. Hook up to a popular spot close to the beach and move it 1/4 - 1/2 mile. Then opening day of snapper season anchor up 100 yards from the original number. Half the boats will run straight at me and run around in circles, then go to the original number and not find anything. The other half will go to the original number, ride around in circles, then come do circles around me and find nothing. Once they can't find anything at either place, I will offer to sell them the number to the spot for $100 dollars. We should be able to clear $5,000 per popular spot the opening week of snapper season.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

And I have already anticipated at least one issue. Some of you will say "what if they refuse to pay, and just move on to the next public spot". And this is a valid argument. But, within three years we should be able to reposition approximately 75% of the smaller public reefs out there, so it will be a captive audience. I don't expect that we will be able to move the larger ships, rigs, and so on. But we should be able to get the majority of it moved. And since most of this stuff is outside the LAARS area, we will be helping the environment. 

So, it will be true that there will always be a few public spots to fish. But most people will pay for a couple of spots instead of having to fight with 200 boats for the 100 snapper left on the avocet.

Yep. This can be done.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Heck yeah, this will be fun. Here is the business plan. Hook up to a popular spot close to the beach and move it 1/4 - 1/2 mile. Then opening day of snapper season anchor up 100 yards from the original number. Half the boats will run straight at me and run around in circles, then go to the original number and not find anything. The other half will go to the original number, ride around in circles, then come do circles around me and find nothing. Once they can't find anything at either place, I will offer to sell them the number to the spot for $100 dollars. We should be able to clear $5,000 per popular spot the opening week of snapper season.


Funny you mention the guys running towards and circling you. What I do just for fun is i sit over sand thats on the way towards a public spot for lunch. Anchor out then I hook a bucket to my line and every time a boat gets close enough to see I take and get a big bend in my rod while everyone else starts hollering. Works every time. 

d-a


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya'll are going to more trouble than you have to. You spend all your money in top of the line radar. Sit outside each pass(p'cola and orange bch), waiting on the Reefmaker, the state, or anyone else dropping stuff. That would go over great. You could sell unpublished, unfished, "new" reefs. If you really have balls, you can then follow them around and move them at will. The minute the hook comes off, you're in business!!!! "Once it's in the water, it's legal". GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

And to think that most people think that the IRS and Attorneys are slime!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hahahahaha. Folks is sirius up in here.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Since moving/placing material on the bottom requires a permit, and I find it hard to believe that any PFF member would knowingly break the law, I doubt this will take place in the real world. 

There is only one thing I know of that is more risky than placing an illegal reef, and that is placing the same illegal reef multiple times! Sounds like Russian roulette to me.

Hypothetically speaking, if the practice of moving artificial reefs were ever to become commonplace, I imagine that number selling would turn into a booming business. Think about it...

Many numbers that people have today would become unusable, increasing the demand for new numbers.
Good numbers would harder to come by, making each new number more valuable.
If moving private reefs were legal I would say, _bring it on!_ Since it is not legal, the idea is reduced to an amusing thought experiment.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Come on, lets stop thinking small. What about the avocet, or oriskany? Lets drag one of those babies into about 600. After all, they don't belong to anyone. And in 600-800 foot they would serve dual purpose; good deep drop spots and good trolling spots.


I have stated before... I have already staked claim to the oriskany. Everyone needs to stay away from my private number or I will move it somewhere else.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I went out to the 3 mile barge last weekend out of orange beach. I circled around many times. Never found it. I have fished it many of times and it has always been real simple to find. I swear someone may have moved it. It just was not there.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Since moving/placing material on the bottom requires a permit, and I find it hard to believe that any PFF member would knowingly break the law, I doubt this will take place in the real world.
> 
> There is only one thing I know of that is more risky than placing an illegal reef, and that is placing the same illegal reef multiple times! Sounds like Russian roulette to me.
> 
> ...


Really? There's a permit for "moving" a reef? I don't believe that exists. I gotta go... my new electronic compass is in and waiting on me to install so I can keep on zapping. ..... and moving reefs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> Really? There's a permit for "moving" a reef? I don't believe that exists. I gotta go... my new electronic compass is in and waiting on me to install so I can keep on zapping. ..... and moving reefs.


You have to get a permit or license to take a dump in this country.
Did you know technically you are supposed to get a license to put out bark or pine straw because it changes the layout of the land. Which this has nothing to do with the subject. Just making a point


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knuckleheads!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Whackum, I will give you credit for nerve. Nerve to even post on this thread and talk about what is right and legal. Yep, I will give you credit for that.

I do notice that your signature line has changed though. Back when we were discussing your piracy of reefs, you said you were going to spend any profits from your venture to put out more reefs in the LAARS area, and you changed your signature line to include this when you made that claim. I notice your signature line has changed back now to its original state, and only talks about buying and selling. What gives? Change of heart?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it is a POS thing to do personally. I also think you would need a permit b/c they keep a record for future navigational purposes.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Whackum, I will give you credit for nerve. Nerve to even post on this thread and talk about what is right and legal. Yep, I will give you credit for that.


Thanks, I love you too man! :notworthy:



SnapperSlapper said:


> I do notice that your signature line has changed though. Back when we were discussing your piracy of reefs, you said you were going to spend any profits from your venture to put out more reefs in the LAARS area, and you changed your signature line to include this when you made that claim. I notice your signature line has changed back now to its original state, and only talks about buying and selling. What gives? Change of heart?


Thanks guy. I think you may be my biggest fan.

My signature line was getting a bit long.

My goal of placing reefs in LAARS areas is still the same and my funds matching challenge to forum members is still good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

TOBO said:


> I think it is a POS thing to do personally. I also think you would need a permit b/c they keep a record for future navigational purposes.



The reefs in the LARRS area are required to maintain a certain amount of clearance for navigable purposes. If there moving them then they will still be have the clearance for navigable purposes 


d-a


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

TOBO said:


> I think it is a POS thing to do personally. I also think you would need a permit b/c they keep a record for future navigational purposes.


What offends your sensibilities about moving reefs?

-------
SnapperSlapper,
The Navarre snorkel reef would be a prime place to start I think. 
Mark


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Keep setting the hooks and reeling them in . Need to add a little chum to get more bites.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it would work until somebody mirrored your business and started moving your already moved spots. Then what?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

tailfisher1979 said:


> I think it would work until somebody mirrored your business and started moving your already moved spots. Then what?


 
Find some more and move them again. Mo money mo money...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Heck yeah, this will be fun. Here is the business plan. Hook up to a popular spot close to the beach and move it 1/4 - 1/2 mile. Then opening day of snapper season anchor up 100 yards from the original number. Half the boats will run straight at me and run around in circles, then go to the original number and not find anything. The other half will go to the original number, ride around in circles, then come do circles around me and find nothing. Once they can't find anything at either place, I will offer to sell them the number to the spot for $100 dollars. We should be able to clear $5,000 per popular spot the opening week of snapper season.


I just thought of another biz plan. When snapper season opens, just sit outside the pass with a big freaking banner that says "$100 for a private snapper hole". The boat pulls up beside you, you hand them a big landing net, they give you $100, and you give them a piece of paper with the number on it. 

Just make sure you are MIA by the time the boats return back to the pass. Once they have 7 boats sitting on top of the same coup they are going to be pissed....


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Man....why don't you guys pool your money and make a bunch of your own reefs....datum. I'm from SC where we have tons of rock, but we would kill to be able to make our own reefs. I have been 15 miles off of Pensacola and it seems like its everywhere.


----------

